# 6dp5dt no symptoms and a negative hpt.



## Team4G

Hi

I am new to this site. Have been a guest before and some of the stories gave me hope during my last two IVF's but now that i am on 6dp5dt (we have taken the DE route this time following advice from our doctor) i am really struggling. We had 16 eggs, 10 fertilised, 2 blasts put back and today i had a bfn  .  

They day third time lucky but i am really losing all hope now. It is supposed to be a 55% chance with DE and i feel as little symptoms as my previous cycles which ended in BFN. Then i also got the news that 1 egg was frozen, which has just floored me.

Does anyone have a similar experience and it turned out they were pregnant?


----------



## simone546

Hi, it's too early to test, hold on. I tested before OTD and on OTD and both times was negative... I stopped all my progesterone and oestrogen, bled heavily, then got a  v strong BFP a week later. I will never know if it would of stuck if I hadn't stopped the medication. Testing early never did anyone any favours.  

all the best xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Very wise words from Jessica   

Lots of    coming your way.

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout 

*2WW ~ *Click Here

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available 

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best   our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Tis xx


----------



## Team4G

Hi jessica546

Thank you for your response. I have decided to just stop testing now and wait for the beta results instead. Just wish i had at least one little symptom to keep the faith. It is not the 2ww as such, it is the prospect of having to go through it all again if it doesnt work and then not believing in it anymore..you are right though, it may still have been too early.  

Thanks Thetis...will check out 2ww!


----------



## bombsh3ll

Hi Team4G,

I agree 6 days after blast transfer is way too early, I got only a very faint positive on HPT on OTD both times & my test dates were 14 days after transfer. (5dt on first cycle, 3dt on second, which was donor egg). My blood HCG levels were 450 and 266 so it doesn't always correlate with a faint or negative HPT. Pee tests were never developed for IVF patients because we test very early compared to fertile women who miss their period, which is why it is essential to get a blood test before stopping medication.

I had no pregnancy symptoms either until my bump started to show about 18wks & could only be convinced I was actually pregnant by the scans.

Fingers crossed you will also be third time lucky like I was (also my first and only DE cycle!)

Good luck,

B xxx


----------



## Team4G

Thank you bombsh3ll....keeping the faith (well a little   anyway)


----------

